# HEY GRAMMA!



## RemudaOne (Oct 20, 2012)

Wutz fer supper???







Nom Nom Nom! LOL . The last of the lamb chops. Baked potato and roasted corn with biscuits then apple pie for dessert.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 20, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

>


Ditto!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 20, 2012)

yummy!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow just look at that - what a supper


----------

